# New 2007 26kbrs (thanks To Outbackers)



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

...isn't that how it works?

After searching around the web for recommendations on various trailers, I came upon this site. The Rockwoods looked good, but there were a lot of poor comments, problems with leaks, etc. Maybe it's only the people with problems who post on the boards I saw... The local dealers sell Jayco, Starcraft, and Captiva in models we might have liked.

We were all set to get a Starcraft Starstream, when I got to thinking about sleeping near the sloping far end of the tent, and taking care of "canvas". The search was on. Thanks to this forum, we were all set to get a 21RS and trade in our Odyssey for a Sequoia.

That done, we took another look at our possible camping situations, and decided that our 2 children might just bring a friend each. We wanted sofa & dinette for guests - but thought that maybe we could keep them for sitting. That, and the fact that the powers that be decided to obliterate any Outback in our new tow range, prompted us to go for the 26KBRS. 
But - that meant that we needed more power than an 07 Sequoia. Coincidently, Toyota came out with a 08 Sequoia with 10,000 lb tow capacity. We (I) have been doing the numbers on the low payload (1250 or so) and believe that we can keep it within limits. Unless I pack all that the lists on here say, then I need a semi rig to haul it.

Great thanks to RizFam for his words of support. We are signed up for Lancaster in the fall, but hope to go driveway camping first, then lots of local (Long Island to Mystic) overnights.

(Gotta change my sig to '08 Sequoia, 4.3 rear after this).

Whew!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome







and congratulations on the choices.

Did you get the 26 yet?

Happy memory making.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kibitzer said:


> Great thanks to RizFam for his words of support. We are signed up for Lancaster in the fall, but hope to go driveway camping first, then lots of local (Long Island to Mystic) overnights.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Why don't you think about joining us at the Northeast Rally in May? We sure would love to see you there!!!

btw - RisFam (aka Tami) is always a great source of information and encouragement!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS/26KBRS family! I hope you enjoy yours as much as we have enjoyed Larry.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and Truck!!!









I would have really loved to have had the KING bed in our Outback. We came up from a Coleman pop-up that had 2 king beds. I love my Outback, but would really like a KING bed too.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome Kibitzer...

You should definitely join us for the NE rally, it's sure to be a great time!

By the way, I love your name (I'm a former NYer)!

Enjoy your new camper!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 26KBRS and truck!

We really like ours for many of the same reasons you mentioned. We have two girls and occasionally bring their friends. We did
a bunch of mods to ours and one was the matress topper for the king. I also built bunk rails for the kids top bunks which we
felt was important to keep them from rolling out.

Good luck and enjoy!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

kibitzer said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Why don't you think about joining us at the Northeast Rally in May? We sure would love to see you there!!!
> 
> btw - RisFam (aka Tami) is always a great source of information and encouragement!!!


Thank You Wolfie ....







Takes one to know one.









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, congrats on your new rig!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

Everyone assures me it's a piece of cake, but I hate the Cross Bronx Exwy anyway - not looking forward to it with a trailer. New Hampshire would be easier, but longer, even with taking the Orient-New London Ferry (about $110 with car/TT/2 ch).

Lancaster is a haul with a new trailer for me, but we decided to do it in the fall. New Hampshire is a bit early in my experience, and a little too long of a trip with a 3 yo. Besides, we have a local invite for some Long Island RV clubs who are all camping in middle of May.

Between camp, trying to get to Sesame Place, having some friends over...(not being able to reserve Hither Hills), it is going to be one BUSY summer.
---------
Mods - I finally learned how to search for all 170 owners of 26xxx at outbackers, and am compiling a list of resources. Of course, all the models are so similiar, that any mod may come in handy. My first mod, and I have not even taken possession of the trailer - ordered 2 Trojan T105 6-volt batteries for "only" $110 each, local pickup. I hear that they are having a price increase this week to something like $150. Interstates were quoted around $88-100. Dealer wanted to just up me to a 2nd 12v, or try AGM. If I want the expense, I will try the solar route.

Would love to see the pics of the bed rails. I just saw a neat bunk ladder on a new trailer at a local show. If I figure out how to load pics, I will post it.

*Mods* to plan for this year:  
Tornado Flush (on clean tank, by dealer), 
Fans of some sort, Maxx Air covers
Bunk ladders, maybe rails
Shelves for wardrobes
LED light bulbs
Some sort of protection for the wine bottles

*Sequoia *- Picked it up just today. people might start to think that it's a compensation for other attributes - especially with me being on the near side of the 6 foot mark. This thing seems HUGE ! Even compared to the '07. The nose is much higher, with more agressive shoulders. Althought the windows look smaller, it has a lot of vertical side height. The '07 took me 3 weeks to get used to, coming from a minivan. This will take, maybe 1. For all it's Gigantor feel, it turns 3 feet shorter, like a minivan (reminds me of a 747, with the nose wheel behind the cockpit - kinda turns inside of itself). With the backup camera, I even backed into 2 spots (I get a gold star!). This is going to be our comfort zone for a long time - not lookin' to get any Duelly or 5th wheel thing going.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kibitzer said:


> Would love to see the pics of the bed rails. I just saw a neat bunk ladder on a new trailer at a local show. If I figure out how to load pics


Here is how how the bed rails are in my 28RSS (built by Y-Guy prior to my purchase)

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/mods_bunk.html


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

These are the bed rails my husband made for our 26 RS, our kids were 4 & 2 at the time. Kept them very safe, and happy!

Tim's Mods

Hope you enjoy your new camper.


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

FINALLY got my camper home. That was a new experience. It is HUGE behind my TV>

The hitch would not disconnect from the ball. Not knowing any better, I ran the tongue jack all the way down, and stripped it out. Had to get the bottle jack from the truck, lift the trailer tongue, and then brought back the trailer back to the dealer the next day! 
He installed an Atwood 2500 electric tongue jack, and explained [for the first time?] how to unhitch the ball.

As I picked it up yesterday, he again explained, saying that sometimes you need to scuch (?) (move slightly to those outside of NY) the TV back or forward to take the tension off the ball. 
Again I had problems unhooking the ball - had to get a screwdriver and hammer to knock the catch away from the ball. [ The thing on the top was not easing back to let the catch unhook from the ball]. 
Do I need to grease the ball, do something else ????

My driveway is on a slight 10 to 15 degree slant down toward the street. When I try to unhook, the trailer is at a down angle, and the TV more or less level.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mods - now that it is home, and I can see things - we need shelves in the 3 wardrobes! They are just big empty boxes.
- will work on simple bunk ladders next to the front wardrobe.

Then - time to load up the pots, plates, sheets & blankets.
- time to driveway camp!
- hitting local campground in only 3 weeks

On a good note, the last time I tried to back into the driveway, I wound up at an angle across it, and could not get straight and over. THIS time, I backed right into position on the first try. Got a cramp in my arm from patting myself on the back.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

kibitzer said:


> Do I need to grease the ball...?


YES!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Keep practicing hitching and unhitching...it will all become 2nd nature for you after a few tries








Have fun with your mods...It's going to be tough to top the Atwood electric jack mod though!









Happy Camping,


----------

